# Yellowstone magma chamber even larger than previously thought.



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Watch the video in the following link.

There?s Something Hiding Under Yellowstone ?That Has Never Been Imaged Before??Until Now | Video | TheBlaze.com

This discovery doesn't make Yellowstone any more likely to erupt in our lifetimes, but, any eruption (should it occur) may be orders of magnitude larger than previously thought. The more we learn about Yellowstone, the more terrifying it appears to be.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Watch the video in the following link.
> 
> There?s Something Hiding Under Yellowstone ?That Has Never Been Imaged Before??Until Now | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> This discovery doesn't make Yellowstone any more likely to erupt in our lifetimes, but, any eruption (should it occur) may be orders of magnitude larger than previously thought. The more we learn about Yellowstone, the more terrifying it appears to be.


This discovery doesn't make Yellowstone any more likely to erupt in our lifetimes, but , any eruption *(WHEN IT OCCURS)...
*
There, fixed it for ya. LOL.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My uncle, with a doctorate in Geology, thinks Yellowstone is the best example of showing how we worry too much about things.
I asked him one time about global warming, and what he thought about the debate. He just laughed. That's when he told me about the YS volcano.
He considered it silly that we would whimper and whine over a few degrees in climate shift when there is a blast waiting just around the corner that will end life for most, if not all, creatures on this planet.
He isn't worried about it erupting in his lifetime. He just made the point that we are a minuscule population of germs floating around on a dirtball in an unfathomable ocean, and could be wiped from existence at any moment by so many different things... yet we lose our minds over temps getting 2 degrees hotter.

He really has a way of putting things into perspective.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy, your uncle's beliefs are the most convincing argument for mankind to colonize other planets in our solar system. We need to put our eggs in more than one basket.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My uncle, with a doctorate in Geology, thinks Yellowstone is the best example of showing how we worry too much about things.
> I asked him one time about global warming, and what he thought about the debate. He just laughed. That's when he told me about the YS volcano.
> He considered it silly that we would whimper and whine over a few degrees in climate shift when there is a blast waiting just around the corner that will end life for most, if not all, creatures on this planet.
> He isn't worried about it erupting in his lifetime. He just made the point that we are a minuscule population of germs floating around on a dirtball in an unfathomable ocean, and could be wiped from existence at any moment by so many different things... yet we lose our minds over temps getting 2 degrees hotter.
> ...


I have a similar background (PhD in Geology), and I absolutely concur with his assessment. We wring our hands over a 140 parts per million increase in global atmospheric C02 concentrations (C02 levels have been 20 times what they are today) and give almost no thought whatsoever to the monster slumbering in Northwestern Wyoming.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think it matters how big Yellowstone is right now cause if it blows-it will defiantly change the game around the world.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think Chile is currently giving us a sneak peek at what might be in store for us.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Kauboy, your uncle's beliefs are the most convincing argument for mankind to colonize other planets in our solar system. We need to put our eggs in more than one basket.


We absolutely need to become a multi-planet species. It should be mankind's primary focus...if for no other reason than our sun will become hotter and hotter, eventually becoming a red giant that will destroy all life on this planet. Many astronomers believe that we really only have about 500 million to a billion years before earth is uninhabitable.

Moreover, our own Milky Way Galaxy is on a collision course with the Andromeda Galaxy. If the earth hasn't already been cooked by our own sun in 4 billion years (it will have been), our solar system will likely be flung into a different orbit around a new galactic center.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> I have a similar background (PhD in Geology), and I absolutely concur with his assessment. We wring our hands over a 140 parts per million increase in global atmospheric C02 concentrations (C02 levels have been 20 times what they are today) and give almost no thought whatsoever to the monster slumbering in Northwestern Wyoming.


I am a geology buff. Just look at a map of the rocky mountains west of yellowstone. There's a big hole, where that hot spot has BLOWN it's way through the mountains over eons... it has literally blasted a section of a mighty mountain range into dust.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My uncle, with a doctorate in Geology, thinks Yellowstone is the best example of showing how we worry too much about things.
> I asked him one time about global warming, and what he thought about the debate. He just laughed. That's when he told me about the YS volcano.
> He considered it silly that we would whimper and whine over a few degrees in climate shift when there is a blast waiting just around the corner that will end life for most, if not all, creatures on this planet.
> He isn't worried about it erupting in his lifetime. He just made the point that we are a minuscule population of germs floating around on a dirtball in an unfathomable ocean, and could be wiped from existence at any moment by so many different things... yet we lose our minds over temps getting 2 degrees hotter.
> ...


I agree. We worry about 2 degrees, deforestation, the Polar Bears, and exhausting the world resources and don't worry abou the the things in this universe that will surely destroy us. More likely we will kill ourselves before the universe, but in any case, I won't worry myself with 2 degrees.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Kauboy, your uncle's beliefs are the most convincing argument for mankind to colonize other planets in our solar system. We need to put our eggs in more than one basket.


I wholly concur.
A few recent news stories have given me encouragement to believe that this may be possible in the not too distant future.
First, we have the new engines being developed for space flight that can get us to Mars in about 3 months, if memory serves.
Then, there was the story about how the first person to live to be 1,000 years old is already alive today, and that through cell therapy, we may be able to prolong life almost indefinitely.
These, and others, will lend very well to the goal of space travel, exploration, and eventual colonization.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

BTW just so we are all clear the "couple of degrees" people are throwing around here are degrees C, not F. 

Two degrees C is 3.6 degrees F. While that doesn't sound like much, it does change weather patterns... i.e. rain patterns.

I am not sitting here preaching "man made global warming" or "save the polar bears" or whatever, I am just saying the temperatures are rising and it's causing rain patterns to change... so, yeah, California? Have fun with that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We are definitely temporary guests on this planet. And I have the feeling we have worn out our welcome. Let's get our butts back in space. Will Yellow Stone explode in our life time? Maybe yes, maybe no. But it will.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I agree. We worry about 2 degrees, deforestation, the Polar Bears, and exhausting the world resources and don't worry abou the the things in this universe that will surely destroy us. More likely we will kill ourselves before the universe, but in any case, I won't worry myself with 2 degrees.


What the climate alarmists don't bother telling you about the "2 degrees" of increase, is that they are measuring that against the end of period of profound global cooling called the "Little Ice Age". What they are measuring is primarily a natural interglacial cycle not unlike the Holocene and Roman Climate Optimums and the Medieval Warming period. We are still well within the normal temperature range for the last 11,000 years.









And we are considerably below the geological historical norm/average for both temperature and atmospheric C02 concentrations.









As illustrated by the above table, you can see that our atmosphere is actually C02 impoverished, and that global temperatures are historically (geologically) very low.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> What the climate alarmists don't bother telling you about the "2 degrees" of increase, is that they are measuring that against the end of period of profound global cooling called the "Little Ice Age". What they are measuring is primarily a natural interglacial cycle not unlike the Holocene and Roman Climate Optimums and the Medieval Warming period. We are still well within the normal temperature range for the last 11,000 years.
> 
> View attachment 10770
> 
> ...


All of that may be true, but the weather patterns are demonstrably changing, and frankly, the people who are going to suffer from it the most are the people who live in areas that they probably shouldn't... i.e. places without enough water to start with.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> All of that may be true, but the weather patterns are demonstrably changing, and frankly, the people who are going to suffer from it the most are the people who live in areas that they probably shouldn't... i.e. places without enough water to start with.


Weather patterns are always changing. We simply don't have the ability to prevent it. There is evidence that places like California have suffered 200 year long droughts in the past. It is par for the course.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When compared to the historical record of the planet, found in the rock, the planet has been much hotter and much colder than it currently is. "Man made" global warming is a ruse. The planet is doing what it does. We're just along for the ride.

As for the effects of the warming, we will likely see mass flooding along the coasts, and people will be forced inland.
Aside from that, the effects are mostly positive. We will see previously uninhabitable places become lush and beautiful, we will have a larger tropical zone where vegetation with thrive, our food production will likely skyrocket as new fertile land develops as a result of more rains in places that haven't seen such in centuries.
There are so many positives to a slightly warmer planet with respect to sustaining life. I can't really see why so many are that worried about it.
It will displace some people, cause a few disasters, and then return to equilibrium as it always has.

The only reason I can justify in my head for why people get so worked up over it is the possibility of securing power in the chaos of change. If enough smart people can convince enough dumb people that the world will end because of it, those dumb people will give more power to the smart people at their own peril.
"Never let a good crisis go to waste.", even when the "crisis" is fictional.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait I am confused. When I was in school they said the world was getting colder and an Ice age would wipe us out. Now you saying it is getting warmer? That is a 180.
Makes sense they wore out the Ice age thing so they had to switch it up.
Global warming is a scam.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's the earth doing what the earth does.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

April 24 it is raining , some how that now means the world is going to flood.
UW Wisconsin back when they started this Global warming scam many professors were saying to hold on the evidence was not real. The UW system made it clear sign you name on the list in support of Global warming or kiss your funding,grants and job good by, At the end of the week they went from 1 name on the list to everyone on it.
It became settled science that day for the UW system.


----------

